# Dog sitter needed Birmingham



## crazydogs (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi
Can anybody recommend a dog sitter in Birmingham?
I have seen lots advertised but dont know who to go with


----------



## xNatashax (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

I tried to find a sitter when I was due to go on holiday and most of them werent interested in returning calls or emails etc so I can't recommend a sitter but I did put my alfie in kennels and they were amazing it was the first time I had left him not with family and he had a lovely time check them out 

Welcome - Bardival Pet Hotel | boarding kennels birmingham, boarding cattery birmingham,solihull


----------



## crazydogs (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi xNatashax
Thanks for the link i will have a look, i did find a pet sitter who is really lovely 
she pet sat for my mob the other day for the first time. The dogs all loved her and we got on really well.
If you want her details let me know


----------



## holidays4dogsmo1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi try HOLIDAYS4DOGS they provide a home boarding service and have lots of carers to suit individual needs


----------



## genie04 (Mar 4, 2012)

Holidays4Dogs are excellent! There is bound to be a carer near you. They are really friendly and their carers are marvellous. Try giving them a call on 0800 2300 266


----------



## MayG (Oct 2, 2012)

crazydogs said:


> Hi xNatashax
> Thanks for the link i will have a look, i did find a pet sitter who is really lovely
> she pet sat for my mob the other day for the first time. The dogs all loved her and we got on really well.
> If you want her details let me know


Hi

I am looking for a for someone in the South Birmingham/North Worcestershire area for my dog to stay with for a few days later this year. Would appreciate the details of the sitter you have found


----------



## crazydogs (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi
i have just seen this post

my dog sitter is called Angie and this is her website Dog walking in Birmingham and West Midlands

Really lovely lady looks after all 7 of mine when i need her too, all my dogs love her.


----------



## anjana0615 (Oct 13, 2012)

thanks a lot.... thanks for your information... very much useful for me.... keep on posting...

Send Soft Toys to Chennai


----------



## kumarsiva (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot.... thanks for your information... very much useful for me....


----------



## swoodall (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

We are only 1 hours drive from Birmingham. Your pets stay in our countryside home, as part of the Family.
Take a look at our website: staffordshirehomeboardingfordogs.co.uk

We dont charge any extra over Christmas, New year, Bank holidays etc.. like alot of people do.

Best wishes,

Sam.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Nov 21, 2012)

I need one too ASAP. Because, I have two 2 year old Rottweilers and have to spend lots of time with them because, they only listen to me. Also it is risky for other people to go near them. I hardly need a trainer. But I love my boys.. :smile5:


----------

